# Gaggia Compact Digital - No Power



## randymir (Oct 8, 2010)

I have a Gaggia Digital Compact that I've had for a couple of years. It's been a great machine up until a few days ago. The machine was on and we made latte and left the machine on. I went back a couple of hours later and the machine had no power.

I', pretty technical, so proceeded to take it apart looking for any type of fuse. None that I could find. O also checked the thermistor and it's fine too. It appears the main board is getting power, so I'm think it might be something on the main board, but can't be certain.

Is there a fuse I'm missing? Is there something else I should be looking for? Finally, where can I pick up parts like a circuit board? All I can find are standard parts and no circuit boards to speak of.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Randy

Fix found: Added to the Wiki! Thanks Randy.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi there,

How do you k ow the board is getting power? Have you used a meter? If so the first port of call would be the transformer. (grey box on the pcb, will have 240v, 50hz and probably 9v. There will be a little symbol that lookes like one cercle with another half circle coming out of it.) If there is 240 going into the transformer then the rated dc voltage should be coming out. If not then it's the transformer. If you have dcV then keep checking other componants until you find no voltage.

Try that first. I have a Gaggia Titanium on the bench with the same problem so it's a good place to start. I can supply any parts you might need.

Good luck and keep us posted!

Lee


----------



## randymir (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks Lee. I will check the voltage on the transformer. However, I'm in the US, so if there's 240v's then I've got bigger problems than I thought.


----------



## randymir (Oct 8, 2010)

Looks like I was probably measuring in the wrong place originally. I checked the points on the grey transformer (TR1) and it's got nothing going to it. I've checked the thermistor with an ohm meter and have also bypassed it, so that's not the problem. Now I'm thinking it's further back from the board closer to the power input.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Ahh ok! Sorry just assumed you were UK! (not wishing to be patronising but as I don't know your ability) how did you check the voltage for the transformer? Leave one probe on the earth (chassis) and the other testing the pins?

Best place to start is the beginning. Test the flex first. Then check the input to the switch (switch off) then the output (switch on) then the next point (probably a boiler?) etc. Etc. Keep going until you find no voltage.

It can be painstaking but a systematic approach is the only way.


----------



## randymir (Oct 8, 2010)

I've been referencing this diagram (see link below), but it doesn't have any voltages at the various points. I do get voltage up to the thermostats (at least I believe that's what they are. They're two round brown colored thingies, but can't be sure if I'm getting the correct voltages. When I get to the thermistor I don't have any voltage at that point, so it may be something between the thermostats and the thermistor, but what do I know.

Thanks again for the assist.

http://partsguru.com/user/Wiring%20SyncronyCompactDigital_V120_Sae0440.01_Rev00.pdf


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Ah great ok. I'm on my iPhone and safari crashes when I try to view the PDF. :/ do you mean the thermisor then runs acrossthe boiler? If so then this acts as a fuse of the stat goes and the boiler overheats. This then "breaks" and goes open circuit cutting off the power to the boiler.

Is his the one you mean?


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

This is where we could do with a chat feature isn't it!


----------



## randymir (Oct 8, 2010)

Chat would be way cool!

Yes, that's the one.

I've checked a couple of more things. When I get to the thermostats I get 120v in one and 1.3 out. I think that may be the problem. Oh. . . I slipped when testing the hot lead and it sparked pretty good, so if it wasn't bad it is now.

Here's a diagram of what I'm testing. Do you have the parts for US style?


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh no, I slipped once and probed myself in the stomach with 240V! Ouch!

If I'm right in thinking there wouldn't be much voltage from the out of the stat until it operated at the required temerTure? I might be wrong though.

The machine should still turn on though, it would just give you a fault code o. The display.

So, just to confirm: the unit is totally dead. There is no AC going into the transformer?

Lee


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Right, it's 2AM here and way past my bedtime! I'll chech the thread in the morning and well continue! Good luck and speak soon.

Regards

Lee


----------



## randymir (Oct 8, 2010)

240v's to the stomache! OUCH!!

Yeap. No voltage to the transformer. I probe around the board and get nothing, so it's got to be downstream from the board. Is there a way to ohm out the thermostat or test it?

It looks like, from the diagram, that the black lead from the power switch only goes to that one thermostat with a black lead coming out of the other side of it. The other thermostat has the blue wires going into it and no voltage on either of the leads.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

You could just bridge the contacts I guess?......there's normally a little black button between the contacts actually.... I don't get why that would affect power to the board though, could be in series I suppose? I'll have a play with the titanium, it's the board that's dead on that so I can do a bit of detective work and try and give you some areas to look at.

G'night!

Lee

P.S. Multiple post deleted.


----------



## randymir (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks again Lee. You have a good night.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Mornin! Right coffee on then I'll have a poke about in he gaggia!


----------



## randymir (Oct 8, 2010)

Having my morning latte made with a cheapo mostly manual espresso machine. I think I'm spoiled with the Gaggia Compact Digital.

It's now 7:15 a.m. here. I'm in Roseville, CA near Sacramento.


----------



## randymir (Oct 8, 2010)

Lee, I think I fixed it. I'm going to put it back together and see what happens. In the diagram I have in an earlier post there were two thermostats. They are two round brown devices. If you recall I was getting power into one end but nothing on the other. I was poking around today and realized there were two nipples (so to speak) that were coming out of the middle. They appeared loose, so I started playing with them and realized I could push them in. They appear to be a small breaker of sorts. Once I did that and turned it on the display started working, so next step put it all back together and see if I didn't ruin something in the process.

I really do appreciate you helping me out through all of this and if I need any parts I will come to you first.

Randy


----------



## randymir (Oct 8, 2010)

Having a nice hot espresso now. All is right with the world. Thanks again Lee!


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

AAAHHHHH Nice one! I don't do anything mate! You did it yourself! Yeah, the little black button on the stat resets it If I'm right. As you say, like a breaker. I was just coming on to say that I had voltage right across mine actually so that would have been even less help!!!

Well done, I'm really pleased you sorted it and that it was a simple fix! Would you mind if I added this thread, and your fix to the Wiki? It could help our members in the future!

Regards

Lee


----------



## randymir (Oct 8, 2010)

Please add it to the Wiki. Anything to help out a fellow barista!

Randy


----------

